# New Fall Soaps



## shadyhavencreations (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi All....Finished one of my fall soaps for the market this Thursday....hope they go well, they smell wonderful, citrus and spice plus some fall leaves dipped in the same scent...Yum....Can you suggest any other good holiday scents?

Thanks in advance:wave:.


----------



## paillo (Aug 20, 2013)

Love the leaves! Really pretty autumnal soap, looks like leaves. Do you sell the leaves? For a couple of seasons I did the same thing, silk leaves or flowers dipped in glycerine soap base, then packaged nicely in little cellophane baskets with acorns or pinecones. Sadly, not one of them ever sold  

Oh, and for anyone who might get the idea to try real leaves, DON'T! Ask me how I know  No matter how pretty they are, they will turn brown and ugly, slimy and just plain nasty.

Again, really pretty soap!


----------



## shadyhavencreations (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you....I sell a lot of rose petals dipped in the glycerin, this will be my first time with the leaves. I figured "why not" the petals sell, I'd give it a try with the leaves. If they don't sell-their all mine


----------



## deb8907 (Aug 20, 2013)

Very pretty.  I love white soap with colored shreds inside.


----------



## shadyhavencreations (Aug 20, 2013)

thank you, the picture doesn't do it justice, clear orange shreds with a pale green background. I also put some cinnamon into the background so there little brown specks throughout. Thanks again


----------



## savonierre (Aug 20, 2013)

That is really pretty soap, so are the dipped leaves.


----------



## shadyhavencreations (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you:smile:


----------



## Randall Kepley (Aug 23, 2013)

Those look Great ! I cant wait to get to cooking ! Randall


----------



## shadyhavencreations (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks....good luck with your soaping!


----------

